# Recover Overwrite Video



## april18289 (Sep 15, 2008)

hi..i am not sure i am in the correct forum... but nevermind.
recently i used a program name "screen virtuoso"- this program can make a video of what you see on your screen. i made a video not a long time ago with this program. long story short..an original video was overwrite by another video(they were saved in the same name..so i have only the second one). i am not interesting in the second video..is there anyway i can recover the original video??
with great thanks to who ever helos me


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

definatly not the correct forums

and no, you overwrote the file, you overwrote it. end of story


----------



## april18289 (Sep 15, 2008)

which forum it should be on?


----------

